# Karl Kuehn



## Mather323 (Jun 5, 2010)

What ever happened to Karl Kuehn and his blank of the month club.  He took our money and never finished sending any of the blanks.  I remember some posts that were made about Karl and that he was a great guy and he would make it right and that he would never do any one wrong.  Well it has been two years and  at least 20 e-mails and no responses and no blanks.    Ohhhhhh Karl.... were are you!


----------



## phillywood (Jun 5, 2010)

Oops, two years? man you are very patient. sorry to hear that. MOderators can't even help to locate the guy?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 5, 2010)

Good luck on getting your money or blanks. I gave up and wrote it off. But it was a great idea, just needed someone else to make it work.


----------



## DocStram (Jun 6, 2010)

This was an unfortunate chapter in the history of IAP.  So many people trusted and believed that they would get their blanks.  Yeah, I know people will respond by saying that he fell on hard times and we should feel sorry for him.  Yet, the record stands that a number of IAP members lost their money with nothing to show for it.

We have an inherent trust in the goodness of each other.  When one considers all of the financial transactions that take place through the IAP classifieds . . .  his situation is in the minority.


----------



## Kalai (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone, I remember when Karl first did that offer, I am sorry too that it did not work out.  I hate it when things like this happens for what ever reason.  I am in a position that I can offer a pack of some Hawaiian wood pen blanks (curly Koa included) to anyone who lost some money form Karl, I only ask you pay the shipping, I will send you 8-10 different Hawaiian wood pen blanks 7/8 x 7/8 x 5-5 - 6 inches.  Email me with any questions, aloha.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## DocStram (Jun 6, 2010)

Kalai said:


> Hi everyone, I remember when Karl first did that offer, I am sorry too that it did not work out.  I hate it when things like this happens for what ever reason.  I am in a position that I can offer a pack of some Hawaiian wood pen blanks (curly Koa included) to anyone who lost some money form Karl, I only ask you pay the shipping, I will send you 8-10 different Hawaiian wood pen blanks 7/8 x 7/8 x 5-5 - 6 inches.  Email me with any questions, aloha.
> 
> Chris "Kalai"



...... and this is another example of that "inherent trust in the goodness of each other".    Thanks, Kalai!


----------



## bitshird (Jun 6, 2010)

An even worse aspect was Karls blanks were very beautiful, but I agree hard times are no excuse for not at least offering a response to his customers.


----------



## phillywood (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi, guys. I have a qsn.? Was he an older guy, or did yo uguys paid him by Paypal or how did you guys paod him? Can he not be traced by any authorities. I hate to see that this kind of trust amongst us is being ruined by someone trying to take us for suckers. ther got to be a way to track him down. It's a shame to see this happened. I think even if he had financial hardship at the least he could've responded toou all and explained his position. I am praying that this won't happen again.
You know if you all paid through pay pal and everyone complained they may put atracer onhim and find hime so you guys can file a class law suite.


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jun 6, 2010)

Blank of the month club??? I don't know the story but was there a bad enough experience that you guys wouldn't want to rejuvinate it? From the sounds of it the largest problem could be overcome with different leading people running it (more than one person) Was it just a thing where he would send you a blank every month? i think that is a great idea but it kind of sounds like the whole thing was crushed from this experience...


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 6, 2010)

We are no longer going to allow any type of sale on IAP where folks take someone's money for blanks to be delivered sometime in the future.  Sorry. (such as the blank of the month thing)


----------



## Jmhoff10500 (Jun 6, 2010)

That would make sense, so was it just a thing where he would send a blank a month or something?



MesquiteMan said:


> We are no longer going to allow any type of sale on IAP where folks take someone's money for blanks to be delivered sometime in the future.  Sorry. (such as the blank of the month thing)


----------



## stevers (Jun 6, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> We are no longer going to allow any type of sale on IAP where folks take someone's money for blanks to be delivered sometime in the future.  Sorry. (such as the blank of the month thing)




Good call Curtis. I pop in here every few days and post every few weeks or so. I pop in today and see this post. I remember when Karl first came up with this idea and could see it only ending poorly. Sorry to the folks he took advantage of. 

And as for the fella who offered to send blanks to the folks he took, it's a very nice gesture, but it's not your responsibility to make up for his swindling ways. Very nice gesture though.

As far as I'm concerned, people like him have no place on this site. This is a very tight nit community that watches out for one another. And I believe it should stay that way.

Nice to see you all.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 7, 2010)

Why is he still an active member if he did so may wrong?


----------



## Gary Max (Jun 7, 2010)

MesquiteMan said:


> We are no longer going to allow any type of sale on IAP where folks take someone's money for blanks to be delivered sometime in the future. Sorry. (such as the blank of the month thing)


 

I also agree-----the vendor/seller should have the item in hand they are selling.
We have all sat here and watched presales turn into a soap opera or scams.
Sure would be nice if this was added to the Rules.


----------



## jeff (Jun 7, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> Why is he still an active member if he did so may wrong?



He has not been at the site for 18 months. Email to the last couple addresses I have for him bounces. If I had any leverage to get him to make good or make refunds, I would. 

Anyone who lost money with Karl, please PM me and let me know how much you lost.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff,

While I realize your motives are admirable, the folks who purchased "blank of the month" memberships should be using "discretionary" funds, not food money.

Once in a while, you lose a few bucks (yes, I lost a few, too).  But, you gain a VERY large life lesson.  

Cheap education in this day and age.

Consider, you lost a few bucks.  Karl lost his home, his wife and a great deal of his dignity.  Which end of the trade would YOU prefer??


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 7, 2010)

My thought exactly Ed. I've been very close to where he was (both financially and emotionally) then. I just hope he finds his footing at some point.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 7, 2010)

jaywood1207 said:


> Why is he still an active member if he did so may wrong?



He has not been active in a LONG time.  He was instructed that he could not use the classifieds until his obligations were met.  We do not like to ban folks that have unmet commitments in the classifieds because that would just give them even more reason to skip town.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jun 7, 2010)

Ditto Ed . And I made a couple very nice pens , the sale of which covers off the outlay , so I`m out 10 blanks . Life has taught me much harder lessons !


----------



## snowman56 (Jun 7, 2010)

I think he skiped town a long time ago.I did not spend the food mney,and wrote off the loss.I have been in the same place before.But do you just say to hell with all the people i tok money from or do you talked to them.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Jeff and Curtis and that makes sense.  I was just curious and had no dealing with this.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 7, 2010)

I don't know Karl, and I'm not offering excuses, but I don't think he started his offer intending to swindle people.  He apparently bit off more than circumstances would allow him to chew.  

I'm disappointed that it didn't work out better, but I think there is a difference between someone that sets out to steal from you and someone that just can't manage to deliver.  There are a lot of bankrupt companies that left their customers and vendors on the short end of the deal without sending anyone to jail.

I don't even remember how much I signed up for and didn't get.

Just my $0.02.

  -Barry


----------



## GaryMGg (Jun 7, 2010)

I remember Karl; I still have some of the blanks I got from him.
They were quite spectacular.
And, from some various emails we trade, I'm pretty sure he had no intention of committing fraud nor stealing.
I believe he simply got in over his head and his life feel apart.
Those who lost money went out with Karl's riptide.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 7, 2010)

I actually spoke to Karl a number of times on the phone  I used to have his number saved in my phone and I even called him AFTER all this started to tell him he was not permitted to use the classifieds anymore.  He truly seemed sorry for what happened.  I too believe that he did not intend to swindle anyone.  There are no excuses for taking people's money and not delivering but he did go through some really rough times.  I think what happened is that he had all this money from everyone and when his life took a nosedive, he used the money for his living expenses, then did not have the money on hand to buy resin and make the blanks to meet his commitments.  Again, not making excuses for him, just sharing a little more info.


----------



## Jgrden (Jun 8, 2010)

Ouch. Things do go wrong in a persons' life. It sounds like he really has a talent. I wish there were a way for him to start up again. The idea sounds great. A blank a month for a nominal fee. I feel badly for him.


----------



## nava1uni (Jun 8, 2010)

I only hope that he is recovering from his ill fate.  Maybe things have turned around for him.  Sorry it happened to everyone. It happens even with big companies sometimes.


----------



## Tanner (Jul 21, 2010)

I talked to Karl over the phone as well about a blank that I received from him.  He sounded like a nice guy and wanted to do right by everybody, but just couldn't.  I signed up for two of his yearly memberships and paid it all in advance.  I still have a couple blanks he sent me.  They are nice.  I was upset about being taken by him, but what the heck, stuff happens.  I wouldn't doubt he lurks here somewhere under a new email and name.  He really loved this craft.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 21, 2010)

Tanner said:


> I talked to Karl over the phone as well about a blank that I received from him. He sounded like a nice guy and wanted to do right by everybody, but just couldn't. I signed up for two of his yearly memberships and paid it all in advance. I still have a couple blanks he sent me. They are nice. I was upset about being taken by him, but what the heck, stuff happens. I wouldn't doubt he lurks here somewhere under a new email and name. He really loved this craft.


 
Tim, You posted this post today that means he is still around and some one knows about his whereby. I did lose my bus. on the account of my health problem and at the time I owed to two of my suppliers. I got on the phone and explained my situation and told them that they would receive their money little at a time as we go. Gracefully, they understood and one of them wrote off my account and wished me luck. Yes, indeed things happen to people and it happens all the time, but the least he could have done is to send Curtis or Jeff an email and explain and they in turn could have posted that email letting everyone know about his situation. that would  have cleared all this hard feelings instead of just letting people wonder and think that he swindled them. So, if you guys say that you talked to him then he can be tracked and held responsible for his action to the members who paid money to him. I think this issue just don't make sense though.

That's just my $.02


----------



## nava1uni (Jul 21, 2010)

This matter has been around for a while now and it seems that it may just be time to write it off, let it go and with it let all of the feelings go.  Holding on it all of it can really drain good energy and doesn't really solve anything, just more bad feelings.


----------



## phillywood (Jul 21, 2010)

Cindy, I think they are discussing just the principle of the action not the hurt.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Folks, this issue is indeed dead.  To my knowledge, no one has spoken to Karl anytime recently and keeping this thread alive and growing it doing nothing to help the situation or improve anyone's chances of being made whole.  If you lost out on this deal, then it would be best to just write it off, learn a lesson, and move on.  I am locking this thread.  If you have issue with me locking it, feel free to contact me via PM.


----------

